# Rex litter



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am currently down to my 8-9 day old litter of 9 and I am happy. Out of the 9, 5 are rex and 4 are standard coat.... The only thing I am sad about is out of the 5 only 2 are female the rest are male, and out of the standard 2 are female. These are the babies of the accidental pairing of my dove rex doe and my RY pied long haired buck. The colorations are Rex: 2 PEW, 2 Aguoti, and 1 RY. Standard: 2PEW 1 Aguoti and 1 RY. I have no idea where the Aguoti came from... The parents of the doe were PEW so I know that came from her line. Pics will come when I find my phone XD


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Should I keep 2 of the rex males of this litter or just one to work on my rex line?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I kept one male from a line I was working on and he got poorly and had to be pts ... not having kept another its set me back loads ... wish Id kept a second .... just a thought for you


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you, I'm trying to keep myself from keeping all of these bubs XD So... My RY's are actually not RY's... they are Argente wich I have never had before. Curious on what other colors I could get from those guys


----------



## FreedomCZ (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz!

This is problem with pews. They are fenotype pew, but they can be "everything". For example I have some fenotype pews. One lhsa pew boy is "aat BB chch DD pp" and I dont know it even I have litter from him. Because he has just splashed and pews in pedigree.

And dont worry about males.. I have 12 astrexes and only 3 girls! In last litter it was same  I have so many boys and noone want them..


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here in colorado Astrex are actually hard to get, I got mine by chance and it was from a feeder breeder that didn't know what they were selling.


----------

